# Adverts



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it just me or is that Clearblue ovulation test advert really annoying??!!??  
Just had to get that one off my chest 

"Claire" (the actor/model) really is full of c#@p when it comes to advice for conception!!

Anyone agree


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I haven't seen it. I'll have to look out for it now


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I hate that advert!  
And the Clearblue Digital test where 'Claire' asks whether you can afford to guess your pregnancy test outcome?  Well, given that I've done a thousand negative tests and only one positive one, yes I can pretty much afford to guess.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I say the same thing about the advert every time I see it, even if I'm in the room alone. She seems so smug and I feel like throwing the remote at the TV every time I see the advert. The ovulation kits won't help if you don't ovulate!!!!!


----------

